# Probably a dumb Kontakt question



## jeffc (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not the best at Kontakt, so if this is idiotic, so be it.

I've got Kontakt 4.1. Libraries on a separate drive. For some reason, some libraries - that don't show up in the "libraries" window, just the "files" browser, it seems that it has to have me manually point to the folder every time I tried to load, say Ra, or QLSO. Every patch. It's driving me nuts. 

If I try to rebuild the database, it says "The Database is Read-Only and cannot be rebuilt".

Is there something that I'm missing, so I won't have to search for certain files every time I load them?

Thanks -

Jeff


----------



## Tod (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

In K2 there's a setting in the global options for setting up the drives that Kontakt will scan. Might not be the same for K4, just a suggestion.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 1, 2010)

The only files that show in the Libraries tab are those that come with the purchase of Kontakt and those that come with the Kontakt player.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 5, 2010)

blakerobinson @ Mon Jul 05 said:


> You'll be able to add certain older libraries to the Libraries tab. If you look up the top, you'll see an Add Library button. Point this to the sample libary's root folder (for example, with EWQL SC and SO it's the main folder that contains the nkc and zib files).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, because originally they came with the Kontakt of Kompakt player.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 6, 2010)

not sure if this is appropriate, since there is little mention anymore anywhere, but there was a registry 'hack' that purported to allow you to add libraries to the library tab. It is mentioned in a handful of threads at NI, but links to the instructions are dead, and no amount of searching seems to find them. Anyone know the what and why on this?

I think it's a bit short-sighted on the part of NI to disable this, but it is their business to run.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 7, 2010)

blakerobinson @ 6.7.2010 said:


> Right now the hack is available on cinesample's http://forum.cinesamples.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26&start=10 (forums).



Well, not anymore :D As expected, NI reacted by asking Cinesamples to remove the how-to procedure from my post back at Cinesamples forums.

However, the hack can be found elsewhere, one must know how to find it though.



blakerobinson @ 6.7.2010 said:


> I do it slightly differently (and my way can't be fixed by NI :D)



Oh! I'll catch ya on Skype in due time, me wants to know!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 7, 2010)

blakerobinson @ 7.7.2010 said:


> I can't see this registry hack working in Kontakt 4.2 onwards, unfortunately :(



I can, somehow. It's a rather radical step to disable that way of adding libraries in the middle of release cycle. Perhaps in K5 that change will be done. Till then, I presume it will always be bypassable, one way or another. If you catch my drift.


----------



## twinsinmind (Jul 7, 2010)

how can They call it a Hack, goddamned

I am allowed to add in my Register what i want, it is in no means a Hack.... you do not Reverse programming here, or you don't decompile anything.....
So I wouldn't delete it , believe me , its by no means against the law


----------

